# REALLY BAD FLARE UP



## 19544 (May 19, 2005)

hi everyone - new to the group, and i'm sooo glad i found it! going thru a difficult flare up and just wanted to ask a few questions. brief history - i've had ibs for about 6 yrs, recently, i am guaranteed to have an attack at the end of my menstrual cycle, lasting about 7 - 10 days. this flare up was the worst i've experienced. i change my diet, things get better, then i fall off. questions, has anyone tried the fiber supplement acacia and peppermint tablets, if so, have they helped? i know i have to eliminate my triggers, one being my love COFFEE







, but as i do that, i just wanted to know what has worked for anyone if they get it during or after you menses. thanx!


----------



## thegirlleastlikely (Feb 7, 2005)

well,i can kind of help with your question: i drink peppermint in my tea. it does help a lot. as for the coffee, i'm allergic. and, my bad flare up is the day prior to my period. i changed my diet big time.


----------



## SHERBIE (Dec 23, 2003)

before I was pregnant, I used to have a bad flare up the day before my period and on the first day of it. I tried changing diet but apart from elimating dairy, citric fruits and certain veggi's have never found anything useful for this particular time. Sometimes we just have to accept that is the way it is for us. Not fair I know


----------



## 20406 (May 3, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by theresa cheatham:My flare ups feel like cramps, but i've already gone thru memopause....I was shocked when my doctor said it was my ibs and not female problems. 4 days or more of pain and no relief.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It seems the hormonal cycle itself can be a trigger for IBS in some people.Sometimes people find birth control pills help, but not everyone. Some people find stopping the pill helps...so your mileage may vary.K.


----------

